# Wanted (I just came back from it)



## NerdyMunk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Wanted (I just came back from it, and replies may contain spoilers)*

This film will blow you away! I am serious!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 27, 2008)

Well... It has Morgan Freeman in it. WHAT MORE CAN I WANT?!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 28, 2008)

And Angelina and James McAvoy.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 28, 2008)

I love mindless action movies, they're always good for a laugh


----------



## Aden (Jun 28, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> I love mindless action movies, they're always good for a laugh



My thoughts when it comes to action movies: Check your brain and suspend your disbelief at the door, sit back, and enjoy the ride.

/Probably going to see it sometime soon.
//Come on, it's an action movie that RottenTomatoes didn't completely rip to shreds.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 28, 2008)

Aden said:


> My thoughts when it comes to action movies: Check your brain and suspend your disbelief at the door, sit back, and enjoy the ride.
> 
> /Probably going to see it sometime soon.
> //Come on, it's an action movie that RottenTomatoes didn't completely rip to shreds.



Jumper is one they tore to shreds, people.


----------



## V_Phoenix (Jun 29, 2008)

I think it was one of the best action movies I seen in a while, loved the ending the most


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 30, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Jumper is one they tore to shreds, people.



That's because Jumper was mediocre at best.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 30, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> That's because Jumper was mediocre at best.



Yeah, and then look at all the action movies after that. Rotten Tomatoes tore them to shreds.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 30, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Jumper is one they tore to shreds, people.


I wonder why. OH, YEAH. That's because Jumper was a horrible movie.


Also, Rotten Tomatoes is very fair with their ratings.


----------



## Redmountian_fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Wanted kicks fucking ass dam it great move must go see even tho it came in secd i think people will go see it i wanna go see it again


----------



## Not A Fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Redmountian_fox said:


> Wanted kicks fucking ass dam it great move must go see even tho it came in secd i think people will go see it i wanna go see it again



......

Lets see what I can do with this......



Redmountian_fox said:


> Wanted kicks fucking ass, damn it! Its a great movie. You have to go see it even if it came in second in ticket sales. I think a lot of people that'll go to see it won't leave disappointed. I didn't. Matter of fact: I want to try for a second viewing.



Darn, I can't save this one.

>:

I tried, though.


----------



## Aden (Jun 30, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Darn, I can't save this one.
> 
> >:
> 
> I tried, though.



Thanks. 'A' for effort.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 30, 2008)

"SHOOT THIS MUTHAFUCKA"

-Morgan Freeman


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 30, 2008)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> "SHOOT THIS MUTHAFUCKA"
> 
> -Morgan Freeman



True cinema here, especially Morgan Freeman saying that.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 30, 2008)

It's always weird hearing Morgan Freeman swear


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 30, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> It's always weird hearing Morgan Freeman swear



Oh my god yes! I really didn't notice the cussing till it came out of his mouth! lol, he should not do it. It just doesn't work.

As to the movie, it was amazing! I'm glad action movies, I mean real action movies are coming out again. The take on 'bullet time' was cool too.

((Jumper was horrible, if my ride home wouldn't have been enjoying it I would have walked out. It was down right painful to watch in theatre. >.<))


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 1, 2008)

i want to see it even more now T_T


----------



## Monak (Jul 3, 2008)

Someone so needs to edit Freeman saying it into march of the penguins.   But yeah it was a kick ass movie , Hancock is next on my list.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 3, 2008)

Monak said:


> Hancock is next on my list.



*shudders and backs slightly away*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't see any movies this year that really interest like...(saw like 4 movies in 7 weeks last year, which is a personal best)


----------

